

Ask HN: Any good open source rails apps to learn from? - nodemaker

Preferably with an API for mobile apps.
======
muellerwolfram
<https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora> for example. diaspora is also using
backbone.js for some front-end stuff, which is quite interesting to have a
look at.

also, check out <http://railsapps.github.com/rails-examples-tutorials.html>

------
lucisferre
I haven't looked at it in a while but Redmine and its fork Cool Project might
be worth a look.

